# My 35l



## mr. luke (23 Jun 2009)

Here is my low tech 35 litre,
its a rough cube shape,
inert substrate
no fert dosing 
18w lighting
10% waterchange per week/


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Jun 2009)

That looks really nice mate, really nice.


----------



## YzemaN (23 Jun 2009)

Ooh, nice tank! What sort of plants do you have in there and how long has it been going?


----------



## mr. luke (23 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the kind words 
In its current layout its been going maybe 3 months +/-
Plants are java moss, xmass moss, a small lace plant (temporary) and Hygrophila polyserma 
its the final layout, but the moss has a tad more growing to do 

Stil learning though so hopefully my 50l will turn out better than this when my plants arive


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Jun 2009)

your tanks get better everytime Luke


----------



## mr. luke (23 Jun 2009)

thanks aaron


----------



## rawr (23 Jun 2009)

Great little tank you have there, nice one.


----------



## mr. luke (23 Jun 2009)

thank you 
call it irony but the started has gone on the light now   and its going to be anothe week and a day before i can get another one   i dont think the plants will suffer to much though, they are all very low light


----------



## TDI-line (23 Jun 2009)

Very nice Mr Luke.


----------



## mr. luke (23 Jun 2009)

Thanks


----------



## TLH (23 Jun 2009)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> thank you
> call it irony but the started has gone on the light now   and its going to be anothe week and a day before i can get another one   i dont think the plants will suffer to much though, they are all very low light



Twist it in and out mate. Sometimes starts when you remove it but you have to play around a bit. You can use a starter from a strip light in the kitchen if you have one, or atleast I have before. You should be able to get a new one from any diy shop, B&Q or Homebase for example.

Nice little tank m8.


----------



## mr. luke (23 Jun 2009)

Thanks, just got one from the shop and its not that that has gone >;( so unless we can figure it out its going to be a case of new lighting (woohoo )


----------



## James Marshall (24 Jun 2009)

Thats an excellent tank, it's not easy to do a jungle style scape in such a small tank

Cheers James


----------



## mr. luke (24 Jun 2009)

My next tank is going to be more of a 'nature' style scape


----------



## lljdma06 (29 Jun 2009)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> thank you
> call it irony but the started has gone on the light now   and its going to be anothe week and a day before i can get another one   i dont think the plants will suffer to much though, they are all very low light



Don't you love it when that happens?  Sweet little tank, I like the java fern.  I can not grow anything with the name Java in it.  Everything else is okay, just nothing with Java in the name.     I've got an 8g that's kind of like your tank but it's seemless and has 24W.  It's empty now.  Only a 10% water change?  My fish would kill me if I did so little, but I'm a habitual over-stocker, so I have to do about 25-50% depending on what I feed them.


----------



## mr. luke (29 Jun 2009)

the tank only has 6 danionella sp. in the tank that are 14mm adult size and about 2mm thick  along with shrimps and snails but they make up next to no waste 
stil havnt sorted the light but everything is growing well due to them being low light plants


----------

